# Can Am Defender or Polaris Ranger



## Turkey Agent (Feb 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

Guess it really depends on your planned use. Have an RZR though they are a blast more of a recreational vehicle than utility. Though I understand the Ranger would be more utility neither has the maneuverability of a ATV. In addition your not going to fit a side by side in the bed of a truck so you will need a trailer if you plan on taking it anywhere.


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

I know this doesn't answer your question but IMO buy a JD Gator XUV. Run about the same price as a Ranger and built way better. We run both and the Deere is better.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

There is no doubt that Can Am builds a better product but Polaris has come a long way over the last few years. I have a Polaris Ace because they are the only manufacturer that builds a single seat buggy. Engine is really good, build quality, so so. But when it came time for a new Quad last summer I bought a Can Am. A Polaris is the absolute last Quad I would buy.


----------



## Turkey Agent (Feb 23, 2007)

Whats got my attention in the Can Am is rotax engines, rotax has been in business since 1920.


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

Turkey Agent said:


> Whats got my attention in the Can Am is rotax engines, rotax has been in business since 1920.


And second to none in my book.....jmho


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

I may be mistaken but isn't Polaris having some major recall issues?? And they just dropped their motorcycle line?? I may not be right on either but I swear I remember reading this


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

longbeard02 said:


> I may be mistaken but isn't Polaris having some major recall issues?? And they just dropped their motorcycle line?? I may not be right on either but I swear I remember reading this


You are correct. My buddies RZR came with a fireball feature and there was a recall. I heard the Victory line was dropped also.


----------



## bms (Apr 28, 2015)

Live4hunting said:


> Guess it really depends on your planned use. Have an RZR though they are a blast more of a recreational vehicle than utility. Though I understand the Ranger would be more utility neither has the maneuverability of a ATV. In addition your not going to fit a side by side in the bed of a truck so you will need a trailer if you plan on taking it anywhere.


I don't know why people say you can't put a side by side in back of the pickup, I have a 2007 polaris ranger 700, fits in back of my 2005 Chevy 2500, quad cab, short box, granted its tight but there is 1" on each side and rear tires sit about 2" from the end of tailgate. Now I understand size of machine and trucks change but don't automatically rule it out.


----------



## Turkey Agent (Feb 23, 2007)

My sportsman 500 has the Fuji/Subaru engine 2011 one of the last models to carry it, they went in house with prostar and yes dropping victory motorcycles will make parts for 10 years.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

I've been looking at the kubota series for my use, may be different from what your looking for. They are shaft drive vs belt driven which I like better myself.


----------



## MugEye (Jul 18, 2015)

Op what will you be using this tub for ? There are so many models out there you need to pick one that suits your need .


----------



## Turkey Agent (Feb 23, 2007)

MugEye said:


> Op what will you be using this tub for ? There are so many models out there you need to pick one that suits your need .


I bought 15 acers next to my son's 25 hauling fence post, wire, fertilizer seed ect then hunting off it fall/winter.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Can Am, Ranger and Gator are all tops and I don't think anyone can say one is better than the other as each have had some issues here and there and they are all a little different as to how they work and ride. I would give each a test ride and then use that and the total cost to decide. We have had Polaris ATV's for years and never a problem. I am also pretty sure that if needed parts for the Polaris will be easier to get and cheaper too.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

I've heard good things about Honda Pioneer. FWIW


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Can am for sure, but I would also look at Honda, Yamaha . A buddy has the can am and it's " fast" and he's had great luck with it. But it does have a high pitched wine to it, that you can hear from a long ways off. We can tell when he comes through the cattle guard and the other machines we don't know there coming until they are very close. All have been very reliable, except the Polaris. That guy has three of them and something to with gears, he has to keep reparing in all of them.


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

Board on night I recall watching one of the Off Road TV shows tested the 16 Can Am and the Polaris Side By Side and over all performance vs cash rated the Polaris better but for 17 Can Am might have the edge.


----------



## eyeguy (Feb 5, 2008)

I am fairly tall 6'5". I have a hard time fitting in a lot of the utv's. Legroom is not to generous. Anyone know if one model or brand is better than others?


----------



## rangercupz20 (Aug 6, 2013)

Can am all the way.


----------



## DickRickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Only ever used Polaris, but i cant say enough good things about them. Virtually unstoppable, especially the 6 wheel drive version.


----------



## ironman_gq (May 22, 2012)

I've seen a few new Polaris machines have some issues with lighting on fire, not sure if they fixed it but they were running too lean to the point where the exhaust would be glowing from the heads all the way to the can.


----------

